# Jamie lewis Syndrome



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Saw a new nurse practioner today. What a great hospital. Anyone who lives in West Glamorgan go to neath and port talbot hospital. I was really impressed. All she kept saying when I report my symptoms etc was amazing, amazing. How do you work. She said the symptoms are weird and unique (jokingly..I think so anyway) she said we could change this diagnosis to Jamie Lewis syndrome.I think I kinda like the diagnosis of that rather than IBS. Anyone else wnat a syndrome named after them (lol)







.I think I should patent it!So from not being diagnosed Ibs to being diagnosed Ibs, I am now diagnosed as Ibs but with very peculiar symptoms and problems.


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Well, atleast you've made medical history, honey!







xxx


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

I always knew there was something strange about you Jamie!!!


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Yes most people want to be on the front of Vogue or Rolling Stone or something. I may be on the front page of doctor's weekly or Medical breakthrough. A pin-up in the medical profession.


----------

